# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Потребление мяса безнаказанно

## Александр 2

Харе Кришна.

Я из Литвы и у нас там есть форум  бхакти йога.лт (на литовском языке)
Один участник этого форума (Айдас его имя)настаивает на том что шудры в наше время могут есть мясо(исключая коров,быков и телят) и не нести за это никакого наказание.
Айдас уверен (как он пишит) в своей правоте так как упирается на эти священные писание:

Источник:
https:vedatext.ru/
Ману самхита:
10.48, 10.49, 10.126 и комментарии.
Бхагавад гита:
3.29, 3.33.
Шримад бхагаватам:
7.11.30-34.
Комментарии Ману самхиты Х|| в конце песни.
Айдас предлагает систематично разобраться в этих текстах.
Я с ним не согласен в том что люди нашего времени,потребляющее мясо не пойдут в ад.
Так как эта дискусия на литовского форуме и просмотр темы увеличивается,чтобы не сбивались с толку другие и новые участники форума,я решил обратится за помощью сюда.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Да, скорее всего они в ад не идут. Иначе всё человечество из ада бы не вылезало. Но те, кто вспоминают свои прошлые жизни, почти никогда ни о чём таком не говорят.

----------


## Варган

Шри Чайтанья-Чаритамрита, Ади-лила 17.166

_го-анге йата лома, тата сахасра ватсара
го-вадхи раурава-мадхйе паче нирантара_

Пословный перевод: 
_го-анге_ — на теле коровы; _йата_ — сколько; _лома_ — волос; _тата_ — столько; _сахасра_ — тысяч; _ватсара_ — лет; _го-вадхи_ — убийца коровы; _раурава-мадхйе_ — в адских условиях; _паче_ — гниет; _нирантара_ — всегда.

Перевод Его Божественной Милости Шрилы Прабхупады, ачарьи-основателя Международного общества сознания Кришны: 

[Господь Чайтанья говорит Чханду Кази:] «*Убийцам коров уготовано гнить в аду столько лет, сколько было волосков на теле коровы*».

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Шри Чайтанья-Чаритамрита, Ади-лила 17.166
> [Господь Чайтанья говорит Чханду Кази:] «*Убийцам коров уготовано гнить в аду столько лет, сколько было волосков на теле коровы*».


Это да, но Айдас не говорит про убийц коров



> Харе Кришна.
> Один участник этого форума (Айдас его имя)настаивает на том что шудры в наше время могут есть мясо*(исключая коров,быков и телят)* и не нести за это никакого наказание.

----------


## Александр 2

"запрет на потребление мяса в Картику"

Это я нашел в разделе  "Вопросы к Враджендра Кумару прабху"
Айдас спрашивает почему бы и то не вложить сюда?

Сегодня я нехотел бы дискутировать так как сегодня экадаши (повторяю много маха-мантры и читаю духовную авторитетную литературу)
С завтрашнего дня,пожалуйста.

Харе Кришна.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Да, скорее всего они в ад не идут. Иначе всё человечество из ада бы не вылезало. Но те, кто вспоминают свои прошлые жизни, почти никогда ни о чём таком не говорят.


Я как раз таки слышал наоборот,что 99.9% людей идут в ад в Кали югу.И цель Международного Общества Сознания Кришны спасти их.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Это подтверждается медиками, что почти все люди в момент смерти испражняются. Есть какие то теории медицинские на эту тему, но мы знаем, что это свидетельство того, что душа покинула тело через нижние центры. Т.е. в ад.

----------


## baladasa

А мы и не вылезаем из ада, сколько коров мучают на бойнях, продолжаем филосовствовать и потреблять, ведь мы никак не можем повлиять на происходящее. Мясоедам в этом плане полегче, у них сердца закованы в броню.

----------


## Александр 2

> Я как раз таки слышал наоборот,что 99.9% людей идут в ад в Кали югу.И цель Международного Общества Сознания Кришны спасти их.


От кого Вы это слышали? Хорошо бы ссылку иметь..
Понимаете,я хочу  собрать авторитетный материал и вложить в этот литовский форум дабы опровергнуть то утверждение что основная маса людей нашего времени не несут наказание потребляя мясо.

----------


## Александр 2

> Это подтверждается медиками, что почти все люди в момент смерти испражняются. Есть какие то теории медицинские на эту тему, но мы знаем, что это свидетельство того, что душа покинула тело через нижние центры. Т.е. в ад.


Пожалуйста, ссылку если возможно..

----------


## Александр 2

> https:vedatext.ru/
> Ману самхита:
> 10.48, 10.49, 10.126 и комментарии.
> Бхагавад гита:
> 3.29, 3.33.
> Шримад бхагаватам:
> 7.11.30-34.
> Комментарии Ману самхиты Х|| в конце песни.


Может кто знает что Учителя говорят по этому вопросу связи с этими текстами священных писании?
Ответ Учителей,а Прабхупады тем более,поставил бы точку для этой дискуссии..

----------


## Nаталья

Шримад-Бхагаватам Песнь 6-я Глава 4-я Текст 9. Его Божественная Милость А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада.

ТЕКСТ 9



аннам чаранам ачара
хй ападах пада-чаринам
ахаста хаста-йуктанам
дви-падам ча чатуш-падах

аннам — пища; чаранам — движущихся (с помощью крыльев); ачарах — неподвижные (то есть плоды и цветы); хи — воистину; ападах — безногие (трава и т.п..); пада-чаринам — передвигающихся с помощью ног (коров, буйволов и др.); ахастах — не имеющие лап (копытные); хаста-йуктанам — имеющих лапы (тигров и др.); дви-падам — двуногих (людей); ча — также; чатух-падах — четвероногие (олени и др.).

В природе устроено так, что плоды и цветы служат пищей насекомым и птицам. Трава и другие существа, у которых нет ног, предназначены в пищу четвероногим: буйволам, коровам и т.д. Копытные животные — пища для тигров и всех, кто имеет когти; олени, козы и некоторые другие четвероногие, а также зерно служат пищей человеку.

----------


## Александр 2

Спасибо Наталья,но надо чтобы этот комментарии (или там только текст песни)  прокоментировал шире и понятнее Учитель практикующий Авторитетную бхакти йогу или клалифицырованный преданный. Не так ли?
В храмах бхакти йоги по утрам Шримад Бхагаватам лектор разъясняет для аудитории разъясняет более практичным понятием..
А то можно подумать и так что олени и козы и другие употребляются человеком только тогда когда они умерли своей смертью.
Этот Айдас самостоятельно изучает священные писание,мало того,на этом форуме в Литве размахивая Ману Самхитой уверяет других что оказывается,в этой книге позволено есть мясо и никакой соответствующий ад тебе не грозит. Причем Айдас сам ест мясо (ел и мясо быков.Правда,недавно перестал).

----------


## Дмитрий В.Ч.

Вот такой комментарий дал Враджендра Кумар прабху на подобную тему.
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...485#post163485

----------


## Варган

"Человеку трудно враз избавиться от своих привязанностей. Если тому, кто привык есть мясо, скажут, что он не должен этого делать, он не сможет тотчас отказаться от своей привычки, как не сможет воспользоваться советом не пить и тот, кто привык к спиртному. Поэтому в Пуранах можно найти предписания, которые, по сути дела, говорят следующее: “Ну хорошо, раз уж ты хочешь есть мясо, поклоняйся богине Кали и приноси ей в жертву козла; только в этом случае тебе позволяется есть мясо. *Тебе не разрешается есть мясо, просто покупая его в мясной лавке*; ты должен придерживаться ограничений, совершая жертвоприношение”.  Чтобы принести богине Кали в жертву козла, человек должен приурочить совершение этой церемонии к определенной дате и использовать для этого определенные атрибуты поклонения. Так, этот вид пуджи, или поклонения, разрешается совершать только в тёмную ночь новолуния, то есть раз в месяц. Совершая жертвоприношение, человек должен произносить определенные мантры, обращаясь к козлу. Одна из них такого содержания: “Твою жизнь я приношу в жертву богине Кали, и поэтому в следующей жизни ты получишь человеческую форму жизни”. Чтобы обрести человеческую форму жизни, живое существо, как правило, проходит длительный путь эволюции, который занимает множество жизней. Однако животное, принесенное в жертву богине Кали, получает возможность уже в следующей жизни родиться в человеческом теле. В мантре говорится также: “Ты будешь иметь право убить того, кто сейчас приносит в жертву тебя”. Слово мамса означает, что живое существо, принесенное в жертву, в своей следующей жизни будет есть плоть того, кто совершает это жертвоприношение. *Это само по себе действует отрезвляюще на мясоеда, ибо заставляет задуматься, стоит ли ему предаваться мясоедению, если в следующей жизни придется расплачиваться за это собственной плотью. Цель подобных ведических наставлений заключается именно в том, чтобы отучить человека от мясоедения*".

А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада. ПУТЬ К СОВЕРШЕНСТВУ. Глава 3.

"It is very difficult for one to give up his attachments all at once. If one is addicted to meat-eating and is suddenly told that he must not eat meat, he cannot do so. If one is attached to drinking liquor and is suddenly told that liquor is no good, he cannot accept this advice. Therefore, in the Puranas we find certain instructions that say in essence, "All right, if you want to eat meat, just worship the goddess Kali and sacrifice a goat for her. Only then can you eat meat. You cannot eat meat just by purchasing it from the butcher shop. No, there must be sacrifice or restriction." In order to sacrifice a goat to the goddess Kali, one must make arrangements for a certain date and utilize certain paraphernalia. That type of puja, or worship, is allowed on the night of the dark moon, which means once a month. There are also certain mantras to be chanted when the goat is sacrificed. The goat is told, "Your life is being sacrificed before the goddess Kali; you will therefore be immediately promoted to the human form." Generally, in order to attain the human form, a living entity has to pass through many species of life on the evolutionary scale, but if a goat is sacrificed to the goddess Kali, he is immediately promoted to the human form. The mantra also says, "You have the right to kill this man who is sacrificing you." The word mдаsa indicates that in his next birth, the goat will eat the flesh of the man who is presently sacrificing him. This in itself should bring the goat-eater to his senses. He should consider, "Why am I eating this flesh? Why am I doing this? I'll have to repay with my own flesh in another life." The whole idea is to discourage one from eating meat.

A.C. Bhaktivedanta Swami Prabhupada. "Path of perfection", chapter 3.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Айдас самостоятельно изучает священные писание,мало того,на этом форуме в Литве размахивая Ману Самхитой уверяет других что оказывается,в этой книге позволено есть мясо и никакой соответствующий ад тебе не грозит.


Он зарегистрировался здесь тоже - будем надеяться, что наш форум поможет ему лучше понимать Вайшнавов. 

Итак... 
Первое: человек может самостоятельно понять наставления Писаний только до некоторой степени. Вы правильно пишете, что нужен гуру. 

Второе: не надо очень беспокоиться по поводу того, что говорят те, кто вне парампары и как они повлияют на других. У Айдаса редкое для российского слуха имя, и это конечно немного забавное совпадение, что на санскрите  постфикс "-дас" означает "слуга". Чей слуга? Духовного учителя и Бога. У Вайшнавов это вторая (и главная) часть духовного имени ученика. Ученик должен повторять слова гуру, находящегося в цепи учителей. Тогда к нему будут прислушиваться - так распространяется послание Бога, по Его воле. 

Третье: те, кого обычно считают шудрами в современном обществе - на самом деле вне варн.  Варна шудры подразумевает,что человек честно служит высшим варнам, а те в свою очередь - Всевышнему. Но хорошо, допустим, Айдас говорит о шудрах, подразумевая простых современных людей, не особо тяготеющих к философии и т.п. ... Если даже принять это как допущение, ни один брахман не допустил бы, если бы его подопечные думали, что смогут безнаказанно есть мясо. Нет, брахманы всегда дают людям знание, что у животных та же душа, что у человека, и за убийство других существ от Всевышнего обязательно будет реакция. Например, есть такое правило : те, кто хотят есть мясо, должны были произнести: "в этой жизни я ем тебя - в следующей жизни ты будешь есть меня". Так таких людей постепенно приводят в чувство от иллюзии, что они могут безнаказанно участвовать в убийстве.  

Мы по просьбе наших гуру объясняем людям, откуда к ним приходят страдания. Особенно в наше время, когда ни правительство, ни наниматели, уже не могут вполне защищать граждан от адских условий жизни, как это делали святые цари Ведических времен. Знание о том, как выправить карму (и свою, и близких, и своей страны), хотя бы начав следовать принципу милосердия (перестать есть плоть убитых живых существ и начав есть только предложенную Богу пищу ) - в этих условиях очень важно. 

Если Айдас трезво посмотрит, что сейчас каждый день творится в мире, и если у него не возникнет желание помогать людям, давая это знание, как это и просят нас делать духовные  учителя - значит, у него каменное сердце... Он может быть думает, что надо быть толерантными и позволить каждому жить так, как они хотят и никого ничем не беспокоить. Но это немилосердно. Мы должны распространять знание - не думая, что это насилие. Насилием является оставлять людей в неведении, которое и является причиной их страданий - в то время как мир полон рекламы греховных вещей на каждом шагу. 

Другое дело, что не все умеют правильно обращаться к разным людям. Но разве из этого следует, что не надо давать знание? Выходом является, например, делиться объяснениями опытных проповедников. 

__________________

Вот одно из объяснений Шрилы Прабхупады по шлоке Шримад-Бхагаватам: 


*Когда царь Пуранджана охотился в лесу, множество животных в великих муках расстались с жизнью, пронзенные его острыми стрелами. Страшная, разрушительная деятельность царя очень огорчила людей, сострадательных от природы, которые наблюдали за ней. Милосердным людям было невыносимо видеть эти убийства.*

Комментарий: 

Когда демоничные люди убивают животных, полубоги, или преданные Господа, при виде этого испытывают невыносимые страдания. В наше время цивилизованные демоны открывают бойни по всему миру. Негодяи, выдающие себя за свами и йогов, поощряют глупцов, которые питаются плотью убитых животных и в то же время продолжают заниматься так называемой медитацией и йогой. Все это вызывает ужас, и сострадательные по природе преданные Господа, видя подобные зрелища, чувствуют себя очень несчастными. Как уже было сказано, существуют разные виды охоты. Охота за женщинами, употребление спиртных напитков и других одурманивающих средств, убийство животных и наслаждение сексом составляют основу современной цивилизации. Вайшнавам невыносимо видеть то, что происходит в мире, поэтому они не жалея сил распространяют среди людей учение сознания Кришны.

...Из сострадания к животным, которых царь Прачинабархишат убивал во время жертвоприношений, великий мудрец Нарада решил наставить его на путь истинный. В своих наставлениях Нарада Муни объяснил царю, что все убийства, совершаемые в человеческом обществе, причиняют таким преданным, как он, невыносимую боль. Более того, эти *убийства причиняют боль не только святым, но и Самому Господу*, поэтому Он приходит в материальный мир в образе Господа Будды... Движимый состраданием, Господь Будда явился на землю только для того, чтобы остановить убийство животных. Находятся негодяи, которые выдвигают теорию о том, что у животных нет души или, другими словами, что они мало чем отличаются от мертвого камня. Так эти люди пытаются оправдать убийство животных, заявляя, что в этом нет никакого греха. Но в действительности животные — не мертвый камень. Это у тех, кто их убивает, каменное сердце. Поэтому они глухи к любым доводам разума и философским объяснениям и продолжают открывать бойни и убивать животных в лесу. Подводя итог сказанному выше, можно утверждать, что те, кто пренебрегает наставлениями святых, таких, как Нарада и его ученики и последователи, безусловно, относятся к категории нашта-праджнйа и потому всем им уготован ад.

https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/4/26/9


__________________


Здесь на форуме еще есть интересная тема, почему же тогда в Аюрведе говорится про употребление мяса http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=3973

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> Шукадева Госвами сказал: олени, козы и некоторые другие четвероногие, а также зерно служат пищей человеку.


я не знаю почему Шукадева так сказал. Он обращается к Парикшиту, но  Парикшит был сыном Абхиманью (он сын Арджуны), то есть его дедушкой был Арджуна. но я читал в Махабхарате, что Пандавы во время изгнания (12 ле) жили в лесу и охотились на зверей, раздавая при этом мясо даже брахманам! я очень удивлися.

возможно это как раз были такие животные вроде оленей, упоминаемые Шукадэвой. Но это не основная пища людей. 

В той же Махабхарате приводится история одного благочестивого охотника, и этот охотник рассказывает что Веды такие жадные на мясные жертвы. Но что это значит? 

Прабхупада писал, что раньше брахманы были такими сыльными, что могли животных превратить в людей, и это было соврешаемо (как я понимаю) на огне. То етсь как будто животные сгорали, но читая мантры, животные получали благо - более высокое рождение.

Также нужно не забывать, что в то время, когда Пандавы охотились на оленей и ели мясо, Кали еще не вошел в мясо. И также надо сказать, что записаны эти Веды, которые разрешали мясо - были в то время, когда Кали еще не вошел в мясо. А теперь в Кали югу Кали уже в мясе. потому мы его не едим.




> го-а?ге — на теле коровы; йата — сколько; лома — волос; тата — столько; сахасра — тысяч; ватсара — лет; го-вадх? — убийца коровы; раурава- мадхйе — в адских условиях; паче — гниет; нирантара — всегда.
> Перевод: 
> «Убийцам коров уготовано гнить в аду столько лет, сколько было волосков на теле коровы».


там ошибка в тексте. в пословном переводе есть слово "тысяча", то есть убийцы коров будут страдать не столько лет, а "столько тысяч лет" в аду, сколько волосков на убитых ними коровах.

где-то я находил в буддистских источниках, что употребляющие мясо тоже будут страдать в аду, только там наказание как я понял не только за поедание коров, но за поедание любых животных, и оно намного сильные (там вроде были цифры что грешник будет страдать миллионы жизней в адах изза поедания мяса, как-то так).

а вот, нашел



> The damned in Boiling Cauldron Hell are there for one reason only – they were the ones who cooked the meat
> 
> The scripture states that Kasyapa asked the Buddha, “Those who eat meat fall into which hell?” The Buddha informed Kasyapa, “Those who eat meat fall into the Hell of Feces and Filth. Therein one finds feces and filth 10,000 ‘feet’ deep, the meat eater is thrown into this hell, and repeatedly he goes through the cycle of immersion and exit. When he goes through the first cycle, myriads of spikes situated all around him stab and rupture this body, and serrate his limbs. This is the great torment (of this hell). *For five million lifetimes, he knows no release.*
> 
> https://www.homeworkmarket.com/sites...04/b_hell4.pdf


перевод Google:



> Проклятые в кипящем котле Ад есть только по одной причине - именно они приготовили мясо
> 
> В Священном Писании говорится, что Кашьяпа спросил Будду: «Те, кто едят мясо, попадают в какой ад?» Будда сообщил Кашьяпе: «Те, кто едят мясо, попадают в Ад из фекалий и грязи. В нем обнаружены фекалии и грязь глубиной 10 000 футов, мясоед вбрасывается в этот ад, и он неоднократно проходит цикл погружения и выхода. Когда он проходит первый цикл, мириады шипов, расположенных вокруг него, ударяют и разрывают это тело, и зазубренные конечности. Это великая мука (этого ада). *В течение пяти миллионов жизней он не знает освобождения.*


вобщем я тоже ел раньше мясо (до 2004-5 года), и значит мне тоже прийдется (по буддизму) страдать 5 миллионов жизней в аду...  :diablo: 

я думаю похожее можно найти и в Ведах, если хорошо поискать (возможно в гаруда пуране)



> Описания признаков греха из Гаруда-пураны
> 
> Убийца брахмана становится чахоточным человеком, *убийца коровы - горбуном* или слабоумным, убийца девственницы становится прокаженным - все три родятся париями.
> 
> Отравитель рождается душевнобольным; поджигатель становится лысым; *кто продает мясо - рождается неудачником; кто ест мясо других - рождается больным*.
> 
> Кто ворует овощи и растения (листья) - станет павлином; благовония и духи - ондатрой; мед - слепнем; мясо - грифом; соль - муравьем.
> 
> Кто живет насилием, грабит на дорогах и любит охотиться - несомненно станет козлом в доме мясника.
> ...


смотрите, интересно, что те кто живут насилием - станут убитыми мясником козлами. может быть эти животные страдают по справедливости что их убивают мясники (не знаю правда о коровах).
кстати есть порода коров - Брахман, так может именно эту нельзя кушать? а в форме обычных коров тоже рождаются разные грешники и потому их мясники убивают? но надо это подтвердить писнаиями (так, спекулирую) по аналогии.

вот оттуда же:



> Дваждырожденный, не передающий знания достойным, становится быком; ученик, не служащий учителю должным образом, становится животным - ослом или коровой.


так что может быть падшие брахманы становятся коровами, за что их мясники убивают. ведь брахманы бывают гордыми - говорят что веды только для них, что родиться нужно индусом чтобы приянть Кришну/Вишну (или другого вед. бога) своим Богом и т д.




> настаивает на том что шудры в наше время могут есть мясо(исключая коров,быков и телят) и не нести за это никакого наказание


только они уже тогда не шудры, а внекастовые (яваны вроде нас). ниже шудр. и да, не несут наказания. хотя должны бы. помню как-то пришел на рынок в мясную лавку и сказал мяснику/продавцу что по ведам за убийство коров они попадут в ад. так он выбежал сразу разгневанный и стал бить меня. а еще и охранник пришел. сказал если прийдешь еще - полмаю тебе руки и ноги.
а я его проклял. сказал что если так вы сделаете, то еще сотни поколений ваших родственников до и после вас тоже попадут в ад (сам придумал, но было умонастроение именно такое) :-)
теперь я больше не хочу спорить с такими (похожее было с продавцами сигарет, по буддизму они тоже все в ад идут)

так что лучше - смиреннее травы - никого не трогать и не пытаться проповедовать таким разным грешникам вроде продавцов мяса, сигарет, алкоголя и т д. как-то написал в книге жалоб что мясо продают. один сработало - стали продавать больше овощей фруктов (в одном большом супермаркете). но может это редкое исключение (надо еще уметь так написать что я священник или что-то вроде этого :-) тогда сработает)

помню еще пришел как-то в приемную Верховной рады (ну это как Росийская Дума), и говорю что надо бы закрыть мясокомбинаты, запретить продажу мяса. А он мне в ответ - "ну так священники же сами кушают мясо" (доказать тогда по Ведам я не пытался)

----------


## Александр 2

Raja Kumari dasi,Вы пишите что не надо очень беспокоится что говорят те кто в не парампары и как они повлияют на других.Предлагаете мне эту затею оставить,то есть,не собирать ни какого материала чтобы вложить в этот литовский форум для того чтобы разрушить неправильное понимание философии?
Правильно ли я догадываюсь что того кто в не парампары не очень то будут слушать так как параматмы людей не подтвердят им слова такого человека в не парампары?

Я благодарен Всем за ссылки и информацию тем более за авторитетную.

Харе Кришна.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Вы пишите что не надо очень беспокоится что говорят те кто в не парампары и как они повлияют на других.Предлагаете мне эту затею оставить,то есть,не собирать ни какого материала чтобы вложить в этот литовский форум для того чтобы разрушить неправильное понимание философии?


Можно просто оставить ссылку на эту тему. Кому надо - разберутся. Люди просто выбирают ту философию, которая оправдывает их уровень способности следовать ограничениям. Те, кто едят мясо, будут всюду искать оправдания этому, даже в Писаниях. Поэтому люди и выбирают разные религии. 




> Правильно ли я догадываюсь что того, кто вне парампары, не очень-то будут слушать, так как параматмы людей не подтвердят им слова такого человека вне парампары?


Правильно. Одно "но": Параматму (иначе - голос совести) слышат только те, кто искренне хотят служить Богу. Другие обычно слышат голос своего ума. Поэтому правильно разговаривать с непреданными могут только те, кто своей милостью могут дать им _агьята-сукрити_ - благочестие для понимания Абсолютной Истины. 

И еще небольшое замечание по нашей философии:  Параматм не много, Параматма рядом с каждой индивидуальной душой - одна и та же; это локализованный аспект Бога рядом с каждой _атмой_.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Шримад-Бхагаватам Песнь 6-я Глава 4-я Текст 9. Его Божественная Милость А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада.
> 
> *В природе устроено так, что плоды и цветы служат пищей насекомым и птицам. Трава и другие существа, у которых нет ног, предназначены в пищу четвероногим: буйволам, коровам и т.д. Копытные животные — пища для тигров и всех, кто имеет когти; олени, козы и некоторые другие четвероногие, а также зерно служат пищей человеку.*


Комм. 

Как правило, представители высших сословий — брахманы, кшатрии и вайшьи — не употребляют в пищу мяса. Но иногда кшатрии, чтобы не разучиться убивать врагов, охотятся на оленей или на других лесных животных и даже едят добытое таким образом мясо. Шудры тоже едят мясо, главным образом козлятину.

Однако никому из людей не позволено убивать коров и питаться их мясом. Во всех шастрах убийство коровы строго запрещается. Говорится, что совершивший этот тяжкий грех будет страдать за это столько тысяч лет, сколько волосков на шкуре убитой им коровы. В «Ману-самхите» сказано:_ правриттир эшa бхутaнам нивриттис ту маха-пхала_. В материальном мире у каждого много самых разных дурных наклонностей, однако человеческая жизнь предназначена для того, чтобы научиться обуздывать их. Тем, кто не может обходиться без мяса, разрешается удовлетворять прихоти своего желудка мясом низших животных, но ни в коем случае не следует убивать коров. 



Спасибо за приведенную шлоку. 
Здесь два условия: эти не любые шудры, а те, кто не могут обходиться без мяса (1), им надо учиться обуздывать прихоти своего желудка (2).

А это подразумевает, что кто-то должен им об этом говорить.

----------


## Александр 2

Айдас хотел бы чтобы это его сообщение из этого литовского форума бхакти йога.лт, было опубликованная здесь чтобы ктото покоментировал.  (Сам он писать по русски не умеет.)

"Я должен это написать.
Связанно с 2мя стихами Бхагавад Гиты.
1. Кто родившись человеком не совершает Ведами предписанного цикла жертво-приношение,живет одним грехом.
2. Кто ест Мне не предложенную пищу,питается грехом.
Поэтому и потребление мяса более или менее тяжкий грех,однако не равно тому кто ест и почему ест.
И Ману,может быть,грешным за пределом варн находящимся людям,соответствующее питание посветила.И им скорее не ад грозит а злость,конфликты и болезни.
Бхагавад Гита 3.13 и 3.16."

----------


## Александр 2

> Айдас хотел бы чтобы это его сообщение из этого литовского форума бхакти йога.лт, было опубликованная здесь чтобы ктото покоментировал.  (Сам он писать по русски не умеет.)


Я подумал что может быть у многих сложилось впечатление что Айдас,как бы мне точнее выразится,настаивает толи требует чтобы это было покоментировано здесь. Если этим веет,то это не правда. Айдас доброжелательно предлагает разъяснится в этой философии.
К стати,он говорит что Вы Raja Kumari dasi в целом хорошо покоментировали Шримад Бхагаватам.

----------


## Александр 2

> И еще небольшое замечание по нашей философии:  Параматм не много, Параматма рядом с каждой индивидуальной душой - одна и та же; это локализованный аспект Бога рядом с каждой _атмой_.


Это я знаю,просто неправильно написал..
Правда,несколько лет назад,я был уверен в том что параматм столько сколько есть живых существ в материальное мире и каждое параматма заботится только о своей дживе и незнает что происходит с другими дживами в материальном мире и даже не знает как дела у других параматм с их дживами )

----------


## Иван1

1.Шри Ишопанишад ( Мантра 1-я и Мантра 2-я)

МАНТРА ПЕРВАЯ

ишавасйам идам сарвам
йат кинча джагатйам джагат
тена тйактена бхунджитха
ма грдхах касйа свид дханам

иша — Господом; авасйам — управляемое; идам — это; сарвам — все; йат кинча — что бы то ни было; джагатйам — во вселенной; джагат — все живое и неживое; тена — Им; тйактена — выделенную долю; бхунджитхах — ты должен при нять; ма — не; грдхах — старайся получить; касйа свит — принадлежащее другому; дханам — богатство.

Все живое и неживое во вселенной находится во власти Господа и принадлежит Ему. Поэтому каждый должен брать только то, что необходимо и выделено ему как его доля, и не посягать на остальное, хорошо понимая, кому все принадлежит.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Ведическое знание непогрешимо, потому что нисходит по цепи совершенной ученической преемственности духовных учителей, которая начинается с Самого Господа. И поскольку первое слово ведического знания произнес Сам Господь, источник этого знания трансцендентен. Слова, сказанные Господом, называют апаурушеей. Это значит, что они исходят от личности, не принадлежащей к материальному миру. Существо, живущее в материальном мире, имеет четыре недостатка: оно склонно совершать ошибки, заблуждаться, обманывать других и наделено несовершенными чувствами. Ограниченный этими четырьмя несовершенствами, человек не способен дать другим совершенное знание. Веды не являются творением несовершенных живых существ. На заре творения ведическое знание было изначально вложено Господом в сердце Брахмы — первого сотворенного живого существа, а Брахма в свою очередь передал это знание своим сыновьям и ученикам, которые продолжают распространять его и поныне.

Господь есть пурнам, всесовершенный, поэтому Он не подчиняется законам материальной природы, напротив, природа сама подчиняется Его воле. Но живые существа и неодушевленные объекты подвластны законам материальной природы и, следовательно, в конечном счете энергии Господа. Ишопанишад составляет часть Яджур-веды, поэтому она содержит информацию о том, кому принадлежит все существующее во вселенной.

Все во вселенной принадлежит Господу. Это подтверждается в седьмой главе Бхагавад-гиты (7.4–5), где обсуждаются пара и апара пракрити. Элементы природы: земля, вода, огонь, воздух, эфир, ум, интеллект и эго — относятся к низшей, материальной энергии Господа (апара пракрити), тогда как живое существо, органическая энергия, относится к пара пракрити, высшей энергии Господа. Обе энергии, пракрити, исходят от Господа, таким образом, в конечном счете Он является владыкой всего сущего. Все во вселенной относится либо к пара, либо к апара пракрити, поэтому все в мире принадлежит Верховному Существу.

Верховное Существо, Абсолютная Личность Бога, является совершенной личностью и обладает законченным и совершенным разумом, позволяющим Ему с помощью Своих различных энергий управлять всем. Верховное Существо часто сравнивают с огнем, а органическую и неорганическую материю — с теплом и светом огня. Подобно тому как огонь распространяет свою энергию в виде тепла и света, Господь так же проявляет Свою энергию в разных формах. Но при этом Он всегда остается высшим владыкой, поддерживающим все и управляющим всем. Он всеведущ, обладает всеми энергиями, заботится о благе каждого и исполнен непостижимого могущества, богатства, славы, красоты, знания и отрешенности.

Разумный человек должен всегда помнить, что кроме Господа никто ничем не владеет, и потому каждый должен брать только то, что Господь выделил ему как его долю. Корова, например, дает молоко, но сама не пьет его; она питается травой и соломой, а ее молоко предназначено в пищу человеку. Таков порядок, установленный Господом, и мы должны довольствоваться тем, что Он милостиво выделил нам, и всегда помнить, кому на самом деле принадлежит все, чем мы владеем.

Например, наш дом построен из земли, дерева, камня, железа, цемента и многих других материалов. Если рассуждать в категориях Шри Ишопанишад, то необходимо признать, что мы сами не способны создать ни один из этих материалов. Мы можем только собрать их вместе и, приложив труд, придать им какую-то форму. Рабочий не имеет права требовать, чтобы его считали владельцем вещи только на том основании, что он усердно трудился над ее изготовлением.

В современном обществе не утихают распри между рабочими и капиталистами. Эти распри приняли международные масштабы, так что весь мир находится в опасности. Люди враждуют между собой и огрызаются друг на друга, как кошки и собаки. Шри Ишопанишад не может ничего посоветовать кошкам и собакам, но человеку через подлинных ачарьев (святых учителей) она может передать послание Бога. Поэтому человечество должно принять ведическую мудрость Шри Ишопанишад и прекратить споры из-за материального имущества. Каждый должен довольствоваться тем, что получает по милости Господа. Пока коммунисты, капиталисты или любая другая партия будут претендовать на право владеть ресурсами материальной природы, которые принадлежат Господу, в мире не будет мира. Капиталисты не смогут обуздать коммунистов только с помощью политического маневрирования, и коммунисты тоже не смогут одержать победу над капиталистами, сражаясь за украденный хлеб. Пока они не признают, что все принадлежит Верховной Личности Бога, любая собственность, которую они считают своей, является украденной, и потому по законам природы они понесут наказание. Как коммунисты, так и капиталисты располагают атомным ору жием, и если они вовремя не признают, что все принадлежит Верховному Господу, то можно с уверенностью сказать, что в итоге атомные бомбы сметут с лица земли обе партии. Поэтому, чтобы спасти себя и установить мир на земле, обе партии должны следовать наставлениям Шри Ишопанишад.

Люди созданы не для того, чтобы враждовать между собой, как кошки и собаки. Они должны быть достаточно разумными, чтобы осознать значение и смысл человеческой жизни. Ведическая литература предназначена для людей, а не для кошек и собак. Когда кошки и собаки убивают других животных и питаются ими, они не совершают греха, но если человек убивает животное ради удовлетворения своих вкусовых бугорков, то на него ложится ответственность за нарушение законов природы, и он неминуемо должен будет понести наказание.

Нормы человеческой жизни неприложимы к животным: тигр не ест рис, пшеницу и не пьет коровье молоко, потому что ему отведено в пищу мясо животных. Некоторые виды животных и птиц питаются растительной пищей, другие — плотью живых существ, но ни одно из животных не нарушает законов природы, установленных Богом. Животные, птицы, пресмыкающиеся и представители других низших форм жизни строго придерживаются законов природы, поэтому они не могут совершить грех, и ведические предписания существуют не для них. Только человеческая жизнь предполагает ответственность за содеянное.

Однако было бы ошибкой считать, что, просто став вегетарианцами, мы перестанем нарушать законы природы. Растения тоже живые, и, хотя по законам природы одно живое существо может употреблять в пищу другие живые существа, смыслом человеческой жизни должно быть осознание Верховного Господа. Поэтому человеку не стоит слишком гордиться тем, что он является строгим вегетарианцем. Животные не обладают развитым сознанием, что мешает им осознать Господа, но человек наделен разумом, который позволяет ему получить знание, изложенное в ведической литературе, и извлечь пользу из этого знания, поняв, как действуют законы природы. Если же человек пренебрегает наставлениями ведической литературы, он подвергает свою жизнь большому риску. Поэтому мы должны признать власть Верховного Господа и стать Его преданными. Человек должен посвятить всего себя служению Господу и питаться только остатками пищи, предложенной Господу. Это поможет ему правильно исполнять свой долг. В Бхагавад-гите (9.26) Сам Господь гово рит, что, когда чистый преданный предлагает Ему вегетарианскую пищу, Он принимает ее. Поэтому нужно стать не просто строгим вегетарианцем, но и преданным Господа и предлагать Господу всю свою пищу. Только после этого человек может вкушать прасад, то есть милость Бога, и только такой преданный сможет подобающим образом исполнять обязанности, предписываемые человеку. Те же, кто не предлагает пищу Господу, питаются только грехом и обрекают себя на различные страдания, являющиеся расплатой за совершенные ими грехи (Б.-г., 3.13).

Корень греха в сознательном нарушении законов природы, которое вызвано нежеланием признать, что все является собственностью Господа. Неповиновение законам природы, то есть нарушение порядка, установленного Господом, гибельно для человека. С другой стороны, если человек мыслит здраво, знает законы природы и не поддается влиянию ненужных привязанностей или ненависти, он привлечет к себе внимание Господа и получит право вернуться обратно к Богу, в свой вечный дом.

МАНТРА ВТОРАЯ
курванн эвеха кармани
джидживишеч чхата самах
эвам твайи нанйатхето 'сти
на карма липйате наре

курван — продолжая; эва — так; иха — в течение этой жизни; кармани — деятельность; джидживишет — человек должен желать прожить; шатам — сто; самах — лет; эвам — так живущему; твайи — тебе; на — нет; анйатха — альтернативы; итах — этого пути; асти — существует; на — не; карма — деятельность; липйате — может быть связан; наре — человек.

Всё время поступая таким образом, человек может желать прожить сотни лет, ибо такая деятельность не связывает его законами кармы. Иного пути для человека нет.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Никто не хочет умирать, каждый хочет жить как можно дольше. Это желание присуще не только отдельному человеку. Аналогичные тенденции можно наблюдать у коллективов людей, сообществ и наций. Все виды живых существ борются за свое существование, и Веды говорят, что это вполне естественно. Живое существо по своей природе вечно, но, находясь в плену материального существования, оно вынуждено снова и снова менять свое тело. Этот процесс называется переселением души, или по-другому карма-бандхана, что значит «порабощение собственной деятельностью». Человек вынужден работать, чтобы прокормить себя, ибо таков закон материальной природы, и если в процессе своей деятельности он уклоняется от предписанных ему обязанностей, то нарушает закон природы и обрекает себя на муки рождения и смерти в цикле перерождения души.

Живые существа, воплотившиеся в теле, отличном от человеческого, также вынуждены рождаться и умирать, но, когда живое существо обретает человеческую форму жизни, оно получает шанс разорвать цепи закона кармы. Карма, акарма и викарма описаны в Бхагавад-гите. Деятельность, связанную с исполнением обязанностей, предписанных шастрами, называют кармой. Действия, помогающие душе вырваться из круговорота рождений и смертей, называют акармой. А действия, которые совершает человек, злоупотребляющий своей свободой, и которые ведут его в низшие формы жизни, называют викармой. Из этих трех форм деятельности разумный человек предпочитает ту, которая избавляет его от цепей кармы. Обыкновенный человек старается совершать хорошие поступки, чтобы прослыть благочестивым человеком и достичь высокого положения в этом мире или на небесах. Но люди, более развитые духовно, стремятся к полному освобождению от всех действий и их последствий. Разумные люди понимают, что и хорошие, и плохие поступки служат причиной материальных страданий. Поэтому они стремятся найти такое занятие, которое освободит их от последствий как хороших, так и плохих поступков. В Шри Ишопанишад описывается именно такая деятельность, с помощью которой человек может получить освобождение.

Наставления Шри Ишопанишад более детально разъяснены в Бхагавад-гите, которую иногда называют Гитопанишад, квинтэссенцией Упанишад. В Бхагавад-гите (3.9-16) Господь говорит, что, не исполняя предписанные обязанности, указанные в ведической литературе, невозможно достичь состояния найшкармы, или акармы. Веды направляют энергию человека таким образом, что в процессе своей деятельности он может постепенно осознать власть Верховного Существа. Когда человек сознает верховную власть Личности Бога — Васудевы, или Кришны, — это значит, что он находится на уровне позитивного знания. На этой стадии очищения гуны природы (благость, страсть и невежество) перестают влиять на человека, и его деятельность превращается в найшкарму, то есть деятельность, которая помогает ему вырваться из круговорота рождений и смертей.

Фактически, не нужно заниматься ничем, кроме преданного служения Верховному Господу. Однако на низших стадиях жизни невозможно сразу же заняться преданным служением и полностью прекратить кармическую деятельность. Обусловленная душа привыкла работать ради удовлетворения своих чувств, преследуя эгоистические цели в узком или широком смысле этого слова. Обыкновенный человек работает ради чувственных наслаждений, а когда принцип чувственного наслаждения распространяется на его окружение, нацию или все человечество, то ему присваивают различные привлекательные имена, называя его альтруизмом, социализмом, коммунизмом, национализмом, гуманизмом и т. д. Эти измы, безусловно, очень привлекательные формы карма-бандханы, порабощающей деятельности, но ведические наставления Шри Ишопанишад гласят, что если человек хочет жить ради любого из упомянутых выше измов, то в центр он должен поместить Бога. Нет ничего плохого в том, что кто-то становится семьянином, альтруистом, социалистом, коммунистом, националистом или гуманистом, но при том условии, что он будет руководствоваться в своей деятельности принципом ишавасьи — богоцентрической доктрины.

В Бхагавад-гите (2.40) Господь Кришна говорит, что богоцентрические действия обладают такой ценностью, что тот, кто совершит всего несколько таких поступков, может избежать величайшей опасности. Самая большая опасность, которая нам грозит, — это возможность вновь попасть в эволюци онный цикл перерождения души, состоящий из 8,400,000 видов жизни.

Если человек по той или иной причине упускает возможность духовного развития, предоставленную ему человеческой формой жизни, и снова возвращается в эволюционный цикл, это следует считать самым большим несчастьем, которое может с ним случиться. Но из-за несовершенства своих чувств глупый человек не способен понять, что ему это угрожает. Поэтому Шри Ишопанишад рекомендует нам использовать свою энергию в духе ишавасьи. Тот, кто поступает подобным образом, может желать долгих лет жизни. В противном случае долгая жизнь человека лишена смысла. Деревья тоже могут жить многие сотни лет, но какой смысл жить долго, подобно дереву, дышать, словно мехи, рожать детей, как свиньи и собаки, или есть, как верблюд? Скромная и незаметная жизнь, посвященная Богу, гораздо ценнее грандиозного фарса, которым является жизнь, принесенная в жертву идеям безбожного альтруизма или социализма.

Когда люди занимаются альтруистической деятельностью в духе Шри Ишопанишад, она становится одной из форм карма-йоги, рекомендованной в Бхагавад-гите (18.5–9). И тому, кто занят такой деятельностью, не грозит опасность снова попасть в эволюционный цикл перерождения души. Даже если такая богоцентрическая деятельность остается незавершенной, она все равно приносит благо тому, кто занят ею, так как гарантирует ему воплощение в теле человека в следующем рождении. Таким образом человек получает еще один шанс продвинуться по пути, ведущему к освобождению.

Различные формы богоцентрической деятельности подробно описаны в книге Шрилы Рупы Госвами «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху». Мы перевели эту книгу на английский язык, озаглавив ее «Нектар преданности», и рекомендуем ознакомиться с ней всем, кто хочет научиться действовать в духе Шри Ишопанишад.

2.Лекция Его Божественной Милости Шри Шримад А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады ( начиная с 28 минуты )
Ссылка: http://smaranam.ru/lections/lection-6561

( Особого внимания в лекции заслуживает, употребляемый Шрилой Прабхупадой термин: карма-бандха, а также понимание Ачарии принципа долга перед тем, чье тело употребеляется в пищу)

Шри Ишопанишад - это Шастра, Шрила Прабхупада - это Садху и он же Гуру ( он строго следует тому, чему учит). Принцип соблюден.

Аудио-Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады - это Садху и Гуру, что касается Шастры, то если человек принимает авторитет Шрилы Прабхупады, то этого достаточно, так как Шрила Прабхупада был Шастра-гья - знаток Шастр. Однако если потребуется Текст из Шастр, тогда:

Бхагавад-Гита Глава 4 текст 15-17 где говорится о Викарме ( запрещенной деятельности )

Далее: давать своё понимание священных писаний таких Ману-Самхита,Бхагавад-Гита и Шримад-Бхагаватам могут только те живые существа, которые избавились от всех пороков:

Шримад-Бхагаватам песнь 1 Глава 1 Текст 11


ТЕКСТ 11

бхурини бхури-кармани шротавйани вибхагашах
атах садхо `тра йат сарам самуддхритйа манишайа
брухи бхадрайа бхутанам йенатма супрасидати

бхурини - многообразные; бхури - много; кармани - обязанности; шрота-вйани - которые нужно изучить; вибхагашах - разделы знания; атах - следовательно; садхо - о мудрец; атра - здесь; йат - что бы ни; сарам - сущность; самуддхритйа - отобрав; манишайа - лучшее из того, что знаешь; брухи - соблаговоли поведать нам; бхадрайа - для блага; бхутанам - живых существ; йена - чем; атма душа; супрасидати - полностью удовлетворяется.

Существует множество разных писаний, и каждое предписывает большое число обязанностей. Чтобы понять их, необходимо многие годы изучать соответствующие разделы этих писаний. Поэтому, о мудрец, разъясни на благо всех живых существ суть этих писаний, ибо такие наставления способны полностью удовлетворить их сердца.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Атма, душа, отлична от материи и материальных элементов. По своей природе она духовна, поэтому ее нельзя удовлетворить никакими материальными планами. Все писания и духовные наставления предназначены для удовлетворения этой души, атмы. Для разных типов живых существ имеются различные подходы с учетом времени и обстоятельств. Поэтому богооткровенным писаниям нет числа, и в каждом из них рекомендованы разные методы деятельности и предписаны разные обязанности. Учитывая деградацию людей в этот век Кали, мудрецы Наимишаранйи предложили Шри Суте Госвами изложить суть всех писаний, поскольку падшие души этого века не имеют возможности полностью пройти обучение в системе варн и ашрамов и изучить их.

Общество варн и ашрамов считалось наилучшей социальной системой, способствовавшей достижению человеком духовного уровня, но влияние Кали-юги не позволяет соблюдать правила и выполнять предписания этих институтов. Кроме того, человек не может полностью порвать отношения со своей семьей, как это предписывает система варнашрамы. Вся атмосфера пропитана враждебностью. Принимая все это во внимание, можно понять, что обыкновенному человеку очень трудно обрести духовное освобождение в век Кали. Почему мудрецы обратились с этим вопросом к Шри Суте Госвами, объясняется в следующих стихах. 

Давать своё понимание текстов Ману-Самхиты или Бхагавад-Гиты и Шримад- Бхагаватам нельзя.

----------


## Александр 2

Оставил ссылку одного Духовного Учителя в этом литовском форуме бхакти йога.лт
http://www.bvks.com/
Кому надо спросит у Него. Я спрашивать не буду так как думаю что нет необходимости и то что ниже меня удовлетворяет ибо соответствующее наказание за потребление мяса (исключая экстремальные ситуации в которые может попасть преданный) , будет:





> Айдас хотел бы чтобы это его сообщение из этого литовского форума бхакти йога.лт, было опубликованная здесь чтобы ктото покоментировал.  (Сам он писать по русски не умеет.)
> 
> "Я должен это написать.
> Связанно с 2мя стихами Бхагавад Гиты.
> 1. Кто родившись человеком не совершает Ведами предписанного цикла жертво-приношение,живет одним грехом.
> 2. Кто ест Мне не предложенную пищу,питается грехом.
> Поэтому и потребление мяса более или менее тяжкий грех,однако не равно тому кто ест и почему ест.
> И Ману,может быть,грешным за пределом варн находящимся людям,соответствующее питание посветила.И им скорее не ад грозит а злость,конфликты и болезни.
> Бхагавад Гита 3.13 и 3.16."

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Харе Кришна.
> 
> Я из Литвы и у нас там есть форум  бхакти йога.лт (на литовском языке)
> Один участник этого форума (Айдас его имя)настаивает на том что шудры в наше время могут есть мясо(исключая коров,быков и телят) и не нести за это никакого наказание.


Харе Кришна. Безнаказанно есть мясо точно не получится. Даже благочестивая деятельность для наслаждения чувств не проходит безнаказанно, что уж говорить об убийстве живых существ и поедании их плоти. За все страдания животных мы несём адекватное наказание. Но если шудра привязанный к мясоедению поклоняется Богине Кали и приносит ей в жертву Козла в соответствии с предписанными в Ведах правилами, то постепенно он очистится от греховной привязанности. Шрила Прабхупада в лекциях часто объясняет, как это работает в ведической системе.




> Айдас предлагает систематично разобраться в этих текстах.
> Я с ним не согласен в том что люди нашего времени,потребляющее мясо не пойдут в ад.


Каждая джива получает свои уроки, нет общих правил.
Следующая жизнь этих людей будет зависеть от их уровня сознания. Если они пока находятся на уровне животных и даже не могут понять, что их деятельность греховная, то они получат небольшие последствия. Не обязательно это будут адские планеты, они просто родятся в телах хищников, то есть получат адские формы жизни на планетах земного уровня и смогут убивать когтями и есть мясо любых животных. 
Но если эти люди имеют развитое сознание и обладают знанием, то последствие греха будет настолько серьезным, чтобы обучить и вразумить их.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Не обязательно это будут адские планеты, они просто родятся в телах хищников, то есть получат адские формы жизни на планетах земного уровня и смогут убивать когтями и есть мясо любых животных.


Нелогично. Уже тысячи лет миллиарды людей едят мясо. Представляете, сколько должно рождаться хищников?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Нелогично. Уже тысячи лет миллиарды людей едят мясо. Представляете, сколько должно рождаться хищников?


А почему нелогично? Шрила Прабхупада часто в комментариях и в лекциях говорит, что тот кто любит есть мясо, родится в теле тигра или другого хищника, чтобы иметь возможность питаться мясом. Это не логично разве?
Например, тут:
_Шрила Прабхупада, фрагмент лекции:_  Попытайтесь понять кшетра-кшетра-гья — это тело и живое существо, душу, которая действует в этом теле, или работает на это тело. Мы получили определенный вид тела, чтобы выполнить определенные тип желаний.

Вчера вечером мы разговаривали с кардиналом. И когда я сказал: «Если вы едите мясо, как животные, например, тигр или лиса, тогда Кришна даст вам возможность стать в следующей жизни тигром, лисой, кошкой, собакой и т.п.» Это констатируется. Я не выдумал эти слова. Вы сами можете это обнаружить. Вы человеческое существо. Вы должны действовать подобно человеку. Для людей существует «Бхагавад-гита». Кришна дает наставления человеческому существу, Арджуне. Не кошке, не собаке.
Итак, знание предназначено для человеческих существ. Не для кошек и собак. Законы предназначены для человеческих существ.  
http://karatala.ru/shrila-prabhupada...-13-1-2-5.html

Шрила Прабхупада описывает тут общие правила закона кармы для живых существ. Естественно, что Кришна рассматривает судьбу каждого человека избирательно, учитывая все его заслуги. Если Ад пойдет человеку на пользу, отправится туда. Если человек уже получил соприкосновение с преданными и духовным знанием, вероятно, его Кришна не отправит в Ад. Кришна знает, кому что будет полезно. Мы можем доверять Ему.

----------


## Александр 2

> Нелогично. Уже тысячи лет миллиарды людей едят мясо. Представляете, сколько должно рождаться хищников?


Нелогично если иметь в виду только нашу планету. Но планет земного уровня много,и как там дела с населением носителями человеческого сознания и сколько там хищников,то как это узнать..

Я хотел сказать что человек потребляя мясо,не обязательно родится хищником на нашей планете снова.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Нелогично если иметь в виду только нашу планету. Но планет земного уровня много,и как там дела с населением носителями человеческого сознания и сколько там хищников,то как это узнать..
> 
> Я хотел сказать что человек потребляя мясо,не обязательно родится хищником на нашей планете снова.


На любой планете среднего уровня он может получить рождение в теле животного. И даже на нашей планете в последние годы рождается очень много кошек и собак. Такого раньше не было. В Европе сейчас вместо детей предпочитают завести сразу несколько собак. Просто собачья цивилизация.

Но еще как вариант ответа, в Аюрведических шастрах написано, что поедающие мясо в следующей жизни будут иметь плохое здоровье. Так что не все 100 % рождаются животными или на адских планетах. Это на усмотрение Кришны.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Да и не так много людей реально любят есть именно мясо, подобно хищникам. Большинство тупо есть всё подряд, что находит на прилавках магазинов. Это скорее сознание свиньи. А свиней в мире сейчас под миллиард, и живут они не так уж долго. Так что можно успеть поместить в свинячьи тела несколько миллиардов джив  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Очень хорошо подмечено про свинюшек

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Да и не так много людей реально любят есть именно мясо, подобно хищникам. Большинство тупо есть всё подряд, что находит на прилавках магазинов. Это скорее сознание свиньи. А свиней в мире сейчас под миллиард, и живут они не так уж долго. Так что можно успеть поместить в свинячьи тела несколько миллиардов джив


Да, вот это более логичное объяснение.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Из беседы Шрилы Прабхупады с Йогешвара дасом: "Те кто ест животных, родятся 
животными: тиграми, лисами, кошками.."

Фрагмент беседы Шрилы Прабхупады о мясоедении:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Согласно Бхагаватам и парампаре, попадание в низшие формы жизни предполагает, что человек сначала попадает в ад, где в результате сильных страданий его сознание деградирует до низкого животного уровня. Потом он естественно становится тем, какими склонностями он обладает. Получает, точнее, соответствующее тело.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Согласно Бхагаватам и парампаре, попадание в низшие формы жизни предполагает, что человек сначала попадает в ад


Обязательно сначала в ад? Без вариантов?
Будьте добры, приведите цитаты из Бхагаватам и от парампары, пожалуйста.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Есть цитата, частично подтверждающая мой ответ. В комментарии к ШБ 6.1.31 говорится, что душа грешника отправляется именно в ад, чтобы получить там по заслугам и подготовиться к получению нового тела. И понятно, что в зависимости от тяжести грехов она дальше получит тело человека, животного или растения итд...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

А прямые цитаты, на которые вы ссылались?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

В комм. к ШБ 6.1.45 Прабхупада уточняет, что обычные люди, которые "не слишком грешны", останутся на средних планетах в следующей жизни, а грешники, в отличие от них - отправляются в ад.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> А прямые цитаты, на которые вы ссылались?


прямую цитату пока не могу привести - то о чём я сказал, слышал в том числе в одной из лекции в 90-х гг. Кажется лектором был Лакшми-Нараяна пр. Я ещё посмотрю комментарии в Бхагаватам, если найду что-то - напишу.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> прямую цитату пока не могу привести 
> 
>  Я ещё посмотрю комментарии в Бхагаватам, если найду что-то - напишу.


Это не срочно, подождем))

В текстах, комментариях и лекциях мне не встречалось то, что вы написали про обязательность проходить через Ад. Можете почитать цитаты приводимые в этой теме, например.
Часто в шастрах и комментариях Прабхупада говорит, что после рождения в теле человека очень легко получить рождение в теле животного! Для тех, кто умирает в невежестве гарантированы либо Ад, либо Адская форма жизни - это разнообразные тела животных.

* Бхагавад-Гита 14.15*
Умирая в гуне страсти, человек рождается среди тех, кто занят корыстной деятельностью, а умирая в гуне невежества, попадает в царство животных.

Комментарий: 
Некоторые люди думают, что, однажды получив человеческое тело, душа больше никогда не воплощается в низших формах жизни. Это неверно. Как сказано в данном стихе, умирая в гуне невежества, человек рождается среди животных. После этого ему приходится снова подниматься по эволюционной лестнице до тех пор, пока он в очередной раз не получит тело человека. Поэтому тот, кто действительно осознал ценность человеческой жизни, должен подняться на уровень гуны благости, а затем благодаря хорошему общению возвыситься над всеми гунами материальной природы и обрести сознание Кришны. Таково предназначение человеческой формы жизни. Иначе никто не сможет дать нам гарантии, что в следующей жизни мы снова получим тело человека.

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Дорогие преданные (бхакты), прошу у вас прощения, возможно не по теме, а случай с блаженным Бхаратой -- когда он привязался к оленёнку и в следующей жизни родился в теле оленя и беседовал с Паратмой -- это исключение? Я не знаю всех деталей повести о Джаде Бхарате. Ему пришлось пройти ад или особая милость Кришны спасла его от пребывания в безумных мирах?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Бхарата Махарадж родился оленем, царь Индрадьюмна родился слоном, царь Нрига родился ящерицей... и ещё много подобных историй в Шримад Бхагаватам. Никакого ада, просто эти люди получали адскую форму жизни на земле.
Про обязательность проходить ад, чтобы родиться животным - это не подтверждается шастрами и парампарой.
Даже преданные (!), которые сознательно совершают грехи, могут родиться животными. Таких цитат много. Вот одна из них:

_Шрила Прабхупада, 5 декабря 1975 года:_
 “Для преданного, даже если он совершал служение Кришне на протяжении момента, в следующем рождении гарантирована человеческая жизнь. Гарантирована в том смысле, что если он неосознанно совершает какую-то ошибку, все равно гарантия есть. *Если преданные допускают ошибку осознанно, то рождаются в телах кошек и собак.* А если человек целенаправленно совершает ошибку и ведет греховную жизнь, думая: “Я повторяю Харе Кришна, могу грешить как угодно, все будет нейтрализовано”, — такой мошенник будет наказан очень, очень строго.”
На английском хорошо бы проверить эту цитату.

----------


## Пудов Андрей

For the devotee, if he has rendered little service to Krishna even for a moment, the life of human life next is guaranteed. Guaranteed in this way, that if he unknowingly commits some mistake, then it is guaranteed. And if he knowingly commits mistake, then he is going to be cats and dogs.

This is the facility. Yoga-bhrastah. Sucinam srimatam gehe yoga-bhrastah sanjayate (BG 6.41). Tyaktva sva-dharmam caranambujam harer patet tato yadi bhajann apakvah (SB 1.5.17). One has taken to Krishna consciousness, but on account of immature Krishna consciousness, if he falls down, falls down like that, then he gets... Yoga-bhrastah sanjayate sucinam. But if one purposefully commits mistake and sinful life, "Now I am chanting Hare Krishna. I can do all sinful life; it will become counteracted," that rascal will be punished very, very much.
Source.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Это не срочно, подождем))
> 
> В текстах, комментариях и лекциях мне не встречалось то, что вы написали про обязательность проходить через Ад. Можете почитать цитаты приводимые в этой теме, например.


Я же дал вам ссылку выше! Почитайте внимательно из этого комментария:




> В комментарии к ШБ 6.1.31 говорится, что душа грешника отправляется именно в ад, чтобы получить там по заслугам и подготовиться к получению нового тела. И понятно, что в зависимости от тяжести грехов она дальше получит тело человека, животного или растения итд...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Часто в шастрах и комментариях Прабхупада говорит, что после рождения в теле человека очень легко получить рождение в теле животного! Для тех, кто умирает в невежестве гарантированы либо Ад, либо Адская форма жизни - это разнообразные тела животных.


Я встречал места, где об этом кратко говорится, обычно с использованием союза "или". Но в 6.1.33 (ком) содержится более категоричное и подробнее описанное утверждение - сначала ад, потом другие формы жизни.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Дорогие преданные (бхакты), прошу у вас прощения, возможно не по теме, а случай с блаженным Бхаратой -- когда он привязался к оленёнку и в следующей жизни родился в теле оленя и беседовал с Паратмой -- это исключение? Я не знаю всех деталей повести о Джаде Бхарате. Ему пришлось пройти ад или особая милость Кришны спасла его от пребывания в безумных мирах?


Бхарата был преданным, он не был грешником. Это грешникам уготован сначала ад, а потом перевоплощение в низшие формы, если он всё же не родится человеком. Бхарата получил тело животного "случайно", не из-за грехов, но вследствие ошибки в своём умонастроении и медитации в конце жизни. Доказательством этого служит то, что Бхарата даже в теле оленя помнил свои прошлые жизни. И так или иначе вёл даже в теле оленя праведную жизнь, живя вблизи жилищ отшельников и избегая доступных в его положении чувственных наслаждений. И уже в следующей жизни он вновь стал человеком. Обычно, когда живое существо попадает в эволюционный цикл животных и растительных форм, оно вынуждено сменить тысячи или миллионы воплощений - пока постепенно не получит снова человеческое тело. Но Бхарата получил только одно животное воплощение.

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Благодарю вас за ответ, *Mahottsava Gauranga das*.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

Куда направлено сознание живого существа, медитация, на какую форму, ту форму живое существо и обретет. Чьё Сознание направлено на Кришну, будет жить с Кришной. 

9.25  Кришна говорит: Те, кто поклоняется полубогам, родятся среди полубогов; те, кто поклоняется предкам, отправятся к предкам; те, кто поклоняется привидениям и духам, родятся среди этих существ; а те, кто поклоняется Мне, будут жить со Мной.

----------


## Андрей Зарубин

Волк и олень.
Буддийская притча.

Встретились как-то волк и олень. Олень начал упрекать волка за то, что тот губит живых существ, и потому ему уготована плохая карма.

Олень же, питаясь растительной пищей, считал себя очень добродетельным и рассчитывал на достижение вечного блаженства. Однако после смерти двух друзей всё вышло совсем не так, как предполагал олень: вместе с растительной пищей он уничтожал мириады живых существ, мелких насекомых и, поскольку ни в какой мере не раскаивался в содеянном, заслужил плохое перерождение.

А испытывавший постоянное раскаяние волк, образ жизни которого был вызван естественной необходимостью, как раз достиг желанного блаженства.

----------


## Руслан

> От кого Вы это слышали? Хорошо бы ссылку иметь..
> Понимаете,я хочу  собрать авторитетный материал и вложить в этот литовский форум дабы опровергнуть то утверждение что основная маса людей нашего времени не несут наказание потребляя мясо.


 
 Ведический словарь «Нигханту» предлагает для обозначения коровы девять имен, три из которых — агхнья ахи (та, кого нельзя убивать) и адити (та, которую нельзя резать) — категорически запрещают убийство. Эти синонимы слова «корова» рассеяны по всем ведическим текстам и перечисляются в эпической поэме «Махабхарата»: «Самое имя коровы, агхнья, указывает, что ее нельзя убивать. Как же тогда назвать того, кто способен ее убить? Бесспорно, тот, кто убивает корову или быка, совершает отвратительное злодеяние» («Шантипарва», 262.47).


 Великий воин Бхишма объясняет Юдхиштхире, старшему из царевичей Пандавов, что мясо животных — то же самое, что плоть собственных детей человека, и что те безумцы, которые едят мясо, должны быть признаны худшими из всех людей («Махабхарата», «Анусана-Парва», 114.11). В «Махабхарате» это подчеркивается неоднократно. Здесь сказано: есть «нечистую» пищу не так преступно, как есть мясо( «Махабхарата», «Шанти-Парва», 141.88.)  (нужно 
помнить, что древнеиндийские брахманы превозносили чистоту как религиозный принцип).
Точно так же, в «Манусмрити» говорится, что человек должен «воздерживаться от поедания любого мяса», ибо мясоедение влечет за собой убийства и ведет к кармическому рабству (бандха) («Манусмрити», 5.49 ).
Еще в одном ведическом тексте приводятся слова последнего из великих царей эпохи Вед, Махараджи Парикшита, сказавшего: 

«только убийца животных не может внять посланию Великой Истины» («Шримад-Бхагаватам», 10.1.4. ). Таким образом, Веды сообщают нам: чтобы достичь духовной мудрости, нужно начать с вегетарианства.


Не используй данного тебе Богом тела для убийства Божьих созданий — ни людей, ни зверей, ни каких-либо других существ («Яджур Веда», 12.32).
Человек должен быть любим всеми, даже зверями («Атхарва Веда», 17.1.4).
Лишь те благородные души, что усердны в медитации и других науках йоги, что оберегают всех животных и заботятся обо всех существах, лишь они ответственно относятся к духовному совершенствованию («Атхарва Веда», 19.48.5).
Избегая убийства живых существ, мы готовим себя к спасению («Манусмрити», 6.60).

Покупающий мясо творит химсу (насилие) своим богатством; тот, кто ест мясо, творит зло, наслаждаясь его вкусом; мясник творит химсу, связывая животное и убивая его. Итак, есть три вида убийства. Тот, кто приносит мясо или посылает за ним, тот, кто расчленяет тело животного, и тот, кто покупает, продает или готовит мясо и ест его,— все они должны считаться пожирателями мяса («Махабхарата», Ану. 115:40).

Тот, кто желает укрепить собственную плоть, поедая плоть других существ, влачит жалкое существование, в каком бы облике он ни воплотился («Махабхарата», Ану. 115:47).



Бхагавад Гита 3.13
Преданные Господа, вкушающие пищу, предложенную вначале  Господу, очищаются от всех грехов. Те же, кто готовят пищу  ради  собственного чувственного наслаждения, воистину  вкушают  один  лишь грех.


Шримад .Бхагаватам 11.5
   8. Материалистические последователи Ведических ритуалов, оставив поклонение Господу, вместо этого практически поклоняются своим женам,  и таким образом их дома становятся храмами сексуальной жизни. Такие материалистические домохозяева ободряют друг друга в таком причудливом поведении. Понимая ритуальное жертвоприношение, как необходимый пункт для поддержания тела, они совершают неавторитетные церемонии, в которых не существует раздачи продуктов или милостыни брахманам и другим порядочным личностям.  Вместо этого, они жестоко убивают животных,  таких как козлы, без малейшего понимания темных последствий своих поступков.

13. Согласно Ведическим предписаниям,  когда вино предлагается на жертвенных церемониях,  оно затем должно  употребляться  через вдыхание  аромата,  а  не через питье.  Подобно этому допускаются жертвенные предложения животных, но нет постановления для широкомасштабной  бойни  животных.  Религиозный секс также разрешен,  но только в браке для зачатия детей,  а не для истерической  и  бессмысленной эксплуатации тела. К несчастью, однако, лишенные разума материалисты не могут понять, что их обязанности в жизни должны исполняться чисто на духовной основе.
   14. Эти греховные личности,  которые не ведают о настоящих религиозных  принципах,  тем не менее считают себя полностью благочестивыми и без угрызения совести совершают насилие против невинных  животных,  которые полностью доверяют им.  В своих следующих жизнях такие греховные личности будут съедены теми же самыми созданиями, которых они убили в этом мире.


Закон Ману (Ману самхита)  гл.5
48. Мясо никогда нельзя получить, не причинив вреда живым существам, а убиение живых существ несовместимо с пребыванием на небесах; поэтому 'надо избегать мяса.
49. Имея в виду происхождение мяса и [необходимость при этом] убиения и связывания имеющих тело существ, надо воздерживаться от употребления в пищу всякого мяса.
50. Кто не вкушает мяса подобно пищаче, пренебрегая (вышеуказанным] правилом, тот в мире пользуется любовью и не поражается болезнями. 
51. Позволяющий (убить животное], рассекающий [тушу], убивающий, покупающий и продающий [мясо], готовящий [из него пищу], подающий [его к столу], вкушающий - [все они1 убийцы.
53. Плод благочестия того, кто в продолжение ста лет совершает жертвоприношение ащвамедха, и того. кто не ест мяса, - одинаков.
54. [Никто] не достигает употреблением чистых кушаний из плодов и кореньев и пищи отшельников плода столь большого, как воздержанием от мяса.
55. "Меня (mam) тот (sa) да пожирает в будущем мире, мясо которого я ем здесь!" - так мудрецы объясняют значение слова мясо (marnsa) *.


"Не  ешь того,  что осквернено мясом или рыбой" ("Шримад-Бхагаватам", 6.18.49)


"Тому, кто вкушает плоти человека, лошади или другого животного и, убивая коров, лишает людей молока, о царь, если такого демона нельзя образумить другими мерами, ты должен, не дрогнув, отрубить ему голову" («Риг Веда», 10.87.16).

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> «Яджур Веда», 
> «Атхарва Веда»
> «Риг Веда»


Ниже подчёркнуты вставки и искажения переводчика, для наглядности дан буквальный перевод: 




> Не используй данного тебе Богом тела для убийства Божьих созданий — ни людей, ни зверей, ни каких-либо других существ («Яджур Веда», 12.32).


И 12.32, и соседние стихи обращены к Агни: pred ange jyotiSmAn yAhi zivebhir arcibhiS tvam 
bRhadbhir bhAnubhir bhAsan mA hiMsIs tanvA prajАH 
Вперёд, о Агни светоносный, ты выступай благими полыханиями. 
Великими лучами светящий, не вреди [своим] телом потомкам.




> Лишь те благородные души, что усердны в медитации и других науках йоги, что оберегают всех животных и заботятся обо всех существах, лишь они ответственно относятся к духовному совершенствованию («Атхарва Веда», 19.48.5).


Гимн 19.48 обращен не к "благородным душам", а к Ночи. Похоже, переводчик увидел знакомое слово "атма" и решил добавить всё, что у него с этим ассоциируется, а слово "ночь" убрать. ye rAtrim anutiSThanti ye ca bhUteSu jAgrati
pazUn ye sarvAn rakSanti te na Atmasu jAgratu te naH pazuSu jAgratu 
Те, что всю ночь стоят, что за существами бдят
Что скот весь защищают, те за нами самими пусть бдят, за нашим скотом пусть бдят.




> "Тому, кто вкушает плоти человека, лошади или другого животного и, убивая коров, лишает людей молока, о царь, если такого демона нельзя образумить другими мерами, ты должен, не дрогнув, отрубить  ему голову" («Риг Веда», 10.87.16).


В оригинале стих обращён не к "царю", а к Агни: Какой колдун умащается кровавой человечиной,
Какой кониной, какой говядиной,
Кто отбирает молоко у коровы, о Агни,
Размозжи тем головы (своим) жаром!




> Закон Ману (Ману самхита) гл.5


забыли привести последний стих, завершающий тему мяса:5.56. Нет греха в употреблении мяса, спиртных напитков и в плотских удовольствиях — таков образ жизни живых существ; но воздержание [от всего этого приносит] большую награду.

----------


## Руслан

> Ниже подчёркнуты вставки и искажения переводчика, для наглядности дан буквальный перевод: 
> 
> И 12.32, и соседние стихи обращены к Агни: pred ange jyotiSmAn yAhi zivebhir arcibhiS tvam 
> bRhadbhir bhAnubhir bhAsan mA hiMsIs tanvA prajАH 
> Вперёд, о Агни светоносный, ты выступай благими полыханиями. 
> Великими лучами светящий, не вреди [своим] телом потомкам.
> 
> 
> Гимн 19.48 обращен не к "благородным душам", а к Ночи. Похоже, переводчик увидел знакомое слово "атма" и решил добавить всё, что у него с этим ассоциируется, а слово "ночь" убрать. ye rAtrim anutiSThanti ye ca bhUteSu jAgrati
> ...


С чего это вы взяли, что академические ваши переводы- это ОРИГИНАЛ, буквальный перевод, а  вы сами не искажения переводчика цитируете? Вы чтоли на санскрите привели шлоки?)))) И что они у вас правильные, а переводы Роузена - не правильные?? 

12.32- вы уверены, что тот стих процитировали?

На счет Ману самхиты, что же вы в отношении Греха сами  остальные стихи 5 главы так же не привели?

Ману самхита 
*5.34 Посмертный грех убивающего животное ради добычи * не так велик, как [грех] вкушающего мясо из прихоти.

5.37 Желая [съесть мяса], он может сделать животное из коровьего масла или из муки [и есть его]; но пусть он никогда не старается убить животное из прихоти.
5.38 Сколько волос [на шкуре убитого] животного, столько раз убивающий животных из прихоти принимает насильственную смерть в будущих рождениях.

5.45 Кто ради своего удовольствия причиняет вред безвредным существам, тот и живой и мертвый никогда не имеет удовольствий.

11.96. [Крепкие] хмельные напитки (rriadya), мясо и пиво (surasava) - пища якшей, ракшасов, пищачей: это не должно вкушаться брахманом, [так как он] ест жертвенную пищу, [приносимую] богам.

*


Яджур веда 2.5.5
Тот, кто желает отличия, должен пожертвовать им, ибо эта жертва имеет острие бритвы, и он быстро становится святым или погибает. Он дал обет: не говорить неправды, не есть мяса, не приближаться ко всем женщинам; они не должны очищать одежду его очищающим веществом, ибо все это боги не делают.
 One who desires distinction should sacrifice with it, for this sacrifice has a razor edge, and swiftly he becomes holy or perishes. His vow is: he shall not speak untruth; be shall not eat meat; he shall not approach for all a woman; they shall not clean his raiment with cleansing stuff; for all these things the gods do not do.



Атхарва веда 
IV. 36. Против демонов-пишачей и других врагов

3 Кто, хвастливо  перекликаясь,
Охотится в ночь новолуния,
Пожирателей мяса, что хотят навредить другим, -
Всех их я осиливаю силой.


Атхарва веда 
II. 25. Против канвов – с растением
5.Я отправил пожирателей мяса туда,
Где движется тьма.

----------


## Руслан

Атхарва веда

 4.12.4 
Сукта 4 – необходимость раздачи брахманам священных  коров


37. Священная  корова - мать человека королевской касты: так было с самого начала.

----------


## Ромашов Игорь Николаевич

Выше кто то написал, что если человек умирает и опорожнил кишечник, то это признак, что попал в ад. Откуда именно выходит душа обычным людям не видно. Бывают больные которые по жизни явно должны попасть в ад, но волею Судьбы ничего не ели в последние дни. Также известно, что при суициде через повешение человек опорожняет кишечник самопроизвольно, но он не идет сразу же в ад. Столько времени, сколько он должен был дожить, он будет болтаться между небом и землей, ожидая участи дальше -в ад, райские планеты или сразу перерождение. И еще момент - святые как правило (и обычным преданным также рекомендуется) в последние месяцы вообще прекращают прием пищи т.е.испражнений по сути и нет, но опять же это не значит, что при выходе из того или иного отверстия, что то должно выходить, указывая на то, что через это отверстие и вышла душа. Если и есть такое, то пожалуйста, дайте ссылку на источник. Косвенно можно узнать куда пошла душа это через сны самых близких, а также построив точный гороскоп или обратившись к духовному учителю, хотя не факт, что он раскроет всю тайну. Да и в конце концов - почему нас должно сильно так беспокоить кто куда ушел. Куда важнее - куда мы сами пойдем, а после смерти вам будет все равно выходило что то из того или иного отверстия когда вы умирали или нет, будет поверьте не до этого. Я сам видел не раз как покидают тело пациенты. Нет никакого паттерна - каждый по своему уходил и каждая смерть была уникальна. Больше смотрел на лицо и по посмертному состоянию лица куда лучше было видно куда примерно ушла душа, а не по испражнениям

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Выше кто то написал, что если человек умирает и опорожнил кишечник, то это признак, что попал в ад.


 Не обязательно, что все такие люди идут в ад, такое описание мне не встречалось . 
Но в Шримад Бхагаватам  есть текст, что грешник в момент смерти от страха перед Ямадутами испражняется:

*ШБ 3.30.19* В момент смерти человек видит посланцев бога смерти, которые стоят перед ним с налитыми яростью глазами, и, охваченный ужасом, он испускает мочу и кал.

http://www.ahakimov.ru/vedic/174.html

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

Работал в реанимации видел реально все признаки,которые описывает Шримад Бхагаватам.Реально на лице возникает гримаса ужаса,человек ходит под себя и кричит от ужаса.
  В ад оправляется душа,выходя из ануса.В теле когда там присутствует душа,она плавает в воздушных потоках.Когда наступает момент смерти,душа в воздушном потоке выходит из тела.Соответственно когда человек опоражнятся во время смерти,это признак что душа выходит через анус.Ведь испражнения выталкиваются воздухом.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

А если из области сердца выходит душа, или из макушки, то как это происходит тогда? Воздушный поток это не означает воздух с телесными загрязнениями. Душа парит в пяти воздушных потоках, которые переносят ее в тонком теле в момент смерти.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> А если из области сердца выходит душа, или из макушки ( сахасрара ) , то как это происходит? Воздушный поток это не означает воздух с телесными загрязнениями. Душа парит в пяти воздушных потоках, которые переносят ее в момент смерти.


Из области сердца не выходит душа,она выходит из 9 отверстий.Не помню точно где это описанно.Естественно она не соприкасается с телесными веществами.В Бхагавад гите есть стихи,в которых описывается как йог затыкает все отверстия тела,чтобы душа вышла из макушки.Говорят череп лопается на темечке когда душа выходит из него.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Один участник этого форума (Айдас его имя)настаивает на том что шудры в наше время могут есть мясо(исключая коров,быков и телят) и не нести за это никакого наказание


Неужели так хочется есть мясо?
Судя по всему вопрошающий о мясе так или иначе знаком с бхакти и бхактами, а стало быть и с пищей в бхакти. Ну как минимум в благости.
И неужели вкус пищи в саттве, или даже трансцендентный вкус прасада, не смог вытеснить желание есть мясо?

----------


## Александр 2

> Неужели так хочется есть мясо?
> Судя по всему вопрошающий о мясе так или иначе знаком с бхакти и бхактами, а стало быть и с пищей в бхакти. Ну как минимум в благости.
> И неужели вкус пищи в саттве, или даже трансцендентный вкус прасада, не смог вытеснить желание есть мясо?



Этот Айдас, как он сам пишит в литовском форуме  forumas bhaktijoga.lt  , ел прасад несколько раз. Не помогло. Тело как требует мясо так требует. Смотрите: Несколько раз. Ага, не помогло. И человек сделал вывод что нет смысла дальше так питаться, толку то что? )))
Я ему нераз говорил что спрашивай Учителя про то что потребление мяса безнаказанно возможно или наоборот, за такие действия будет и соответствующее реакция? То нет, он Учителя не спрашивает. Нашел в Ману Самхите написанное что таким людям как он за потребление мяса наказание не будет и по этому нет нужды спрашивать Учителя.
Ну хоть смейся хоть плачь.
Я ушел из этого литовского форума из за того что администрация того форума, как она сама о себе говорит, широких взглядов и по этому смотрит через пальцы на этого Айдаса с его мясом, через пальцы. А вдруг человек поправится, не надо давить, наберитесь терпение. Я не против, пусть поправляется потихоньку, но не на форуме где много людей читают его посты про это безнаказанное мясо вплетенное в священные писание.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Ну вообщем-то да - давить ни на кого не нужно, ибо неоправдано. 
Если уж даже Господь Бог позволяет нам иметь свободу выбора, то и человекам непозволительно лишать других этой самой свободы.
Но лишь пытаться убедить и заинтересовать.

----------


## Ромашов Игорь Николаевич

> Работал в реанимации видел реально все признаки,которые описывает Шримад Бхагаватам.Реально на лице возникает гримаса ужаса,человек ходит под себя и кричит от ужаса.
>   В ад оправляется душа,выходя из ануса.В теле когда там присутствует душа,она плавает в воздушных потоках.Когда наступает момент смерти,душа в воздушном потоке выходит из тела.Соответственно когда человек опоражнятся во время смерти,это признак что душа выходит через анус.Ведь испражнения выталкиваются воздухом.


"В теле существует 9 основных отверстий – уши, глаза, рот, ноздри, анус, гениталии. Но, кроме этих, есть и другие каналы. Темечко, пупок также являются каналами, через которые может выйти душа. После смерти опытные люди могут определить, в какую сферу бытия отправилась душа. Если она вышла через рот, то душа возвращается снова на землю, если через левую ноздрю – в сторону луны, через правую – в сторону солнца, если через пупок – идет на планетные системы, которые находятся ниже Земли, а если через гениталии, то попадает в мрачные низшие миры". 

Пупок и темя это по сути как бы запечатанные отверстия. Через темя выходят только достигшие совершенства жизни. Про пупок я ничего не знаю - это то то между адскими мирами и Землей. По поводу испражнений при выходе из ануса это при условии если они есть. Но бывает так, что ничего нет т.к.человек постился либо вынужденно либо сознательно. Если воздух выходя захватывает массы, то почему тогда при выходе из глаз, ушей, рта или ноздрей никаких субстанций не выходит?
Насчет темечка единственная зацепка почему йоги уходят через него это факт, что у младенцев родничок открыт и через него связь с Космосом открыта где то до 1 года. Потом кости срастаются и малыш становится вполне земным и удивительно это совпадает примерно с временем когда он говорить начинает. Как там лопаются эти кости у йогов понятия не имею - фотографий таких думаю вы не найдете. Еще приходит на ум интересная традиция когда сын должен обязательно расколоть череп отца после кремации.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> В теле существует 9 основных отверстий – уши, глаза, рот, ноздри, анус, гениталии. Но, кроме этих, есть и другие каналы. Темечко, пупок также являются каналами, через которые может выйти душа. После смерти опытные люди могут определить, в какую сферу бытия отправилась душа. Если она вышла через рот, то душа возвращается снова на землю, если через левую ноздрю – в сторону луны, через правую – в сторону солнца, если через пупок – идет на планетные системы, которые находятся ниже Земли, а если через гениталии, то попадает в мрачные низшие миры".


Хоть и не в тему, но  интересно, что в раджа-йоге несколько другое описание каналов, через которые душа оставляет  тело.

"• сахасрара-чакра (макушечный психический центр) соответствует духовному миру и высшей планетной системе Сатьялоке (Брахмалоке);
• аджна-чакра (лобный психический центр) — Тапалоке;
• вишуддха-чакра (горловой психический центр) — Джнаналоке;
• анахата-чакра (сердечный психический центр) — Махарлоке;
• манипура-чакра (центр солнечного сплетения) — Сварлоке;
• свадхистана-чакра (пупочный психический центр) — Бхуварлоке;
• муладхара-чакра (копчиковый психический центр) — Бхурлоке;
• планеты низших миров, а именно: Атала, Витала, Сутала, Тала-тала, Расатала,  Махатала, Патала связаны с муладхара-чакрой и соответствуют психическими центрам, которые находятся ниже муладхара-чакры.
 В момент оставления грубого тела душа выходит вместе с тонким телом через один из семи психических центров. Во время этого выхода тонкое тело вступает в гармонию с психическим пространством того уровня Вселенной, с которым этот психический центр организма находится в гармонии. Так, например, если душа оставляет тело через аджна-чакру, то в результате душа вместе с тонким телом вступает в гармонию с Тапалокой и затем, после необходимой перестройки тонкого тела, отправляется на эту планетную систему для своего следующего воплощения..."

А кто-то знает, упоминал ли эти каналы Шрила Прабхупада в комментариях или в лекциях?

----------


## Александр К

> Хоть и не в тему, но  интересно, что в раджа-йоге несколько другое описание каналов, через которые душа оставляет  тело.
> 
> "• сахасрара-чакра (макушечный психический центр) соответствует духовному миру и высшей планетной системе Сатьялоке (Брахмалоке);
> • аджна-чакра (лобный психический центр) — Тапалоке;
> • вишуддха-чакра (горловой психический центр) — Джнаналоке;
> • анахата-чакра (сердечный психический центр) — Махарлоке;
> • манипура-чакра (центр солнечного сплетения) — Сварлоке;
> • свадхистана-чакра (пупочный психический центр) — Бхуварлоке;
> • муладхара-чакра (копчиковый психический центр) — Бхурлоке;
> ...


Прабхупада ничего не давал, кроме бхакти. Только обычные чисто практические рекомендации, не изощрялся 

Остальное всё организация сама набрала отовсюду )

Упоминать может и упоминал каналы, не помню. Но не вдавался ни во что

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А кто-то знает, упоминал ли эти каналы Шрила Прабхупада в комментариях или в лекциях?


ШБ 2.2.20
ШБ 4.23.14
ШБ 10.87.18
ШБ 11.14.34
ШБ 11.21.36

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> ШБ 2.2.20
> ШБ 4.23.14
> ШБ 10.87.18
> ШБ 11.14.34
> ШБ 11.21.36


Спасибо за подсказки! В 10.87.18 дается шлока о том, что существует аж _101_! канал праны. Это интересно )
Выход души из этих 101 каналов приводит к разным перерождениям.

«От сердца отходит сто один тонкий канал праны. Один из этих каналов — сушумна — достигает макушки. Двигаясь вверх по этому каналу, душа избавляется от смерти. Другие каналы идут в других направлениях, приводя к разным видам перерождений» *Чхандогья-упанишад, 8.6.6*.

С Махараджем Притхой в 4.23.14 тоже показательный пример у Шрилы Прабхупады https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/4/23/14

----------


## Александр К

> Спасибо за подсказки! В 10.87.18 дается шлока о том, что существует аж _101_! канал праны. Это интересно )
> Выход души из этих 101 каналов приводит к разным перерождениям.
> 
> «От сердца отходит сто один тонкий канал праны. Один из этих каналов — сушумна — достигает макушки. Двигаясь вверх по этому каналу, душа избавляется от смерти. Другие каналы идут в других направлениях, приводя к разным видам перерождений» *Чхандогья-упанишад, 8.6.6*.
> 
> С Махараджем Притхой в 4.23.14 тоже показательный пример у Шрилы Прабхупады https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/4/23/14


Еще и чакр 6 ) "Поэтому *преданному не стоит жалеть о том, что он не научился* манипулировать кундалини- чакрой и поднимать жизненную силу последовательно через все шесть чакр." - А вот о чём я говорил  :smilies:  У Прабхупады обо всём так )

Йоги в шоке )

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Еще и чакр 6 ) "Поэтому *преданному не стоит жалеть о том, что он не научился* манипулировать кундалини- чакрой и поднимать жизненную силу последовательно через все шесть чакр." - А вот о чём я говорил  У Прабхупады обо всём так )
> 
> Йоги в шоке )


7 минус 1 как раз будет 6. Если йоги в шоке, пускай считать поучатся.

----------


## Александр К

> 7 минус 1 как раз будет 6. Если йоги в шоке, пускай считать поучатся.


 :smilies:  Я не задумывался, просто вспомнил вот такие моменты http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...BA%D1%80%D1%8B

Но вы угадали, в отпуск мне явно стоит пойти )

----------


## Александр К

И йогам тоже придётся смириться, что их йога уже не йога )

Меня кстати заинтересовала тема 6ти чакр. Всё меняется )

----------


## Ромашов Игорь Николаевич

Неважно через прана каналы или отверстия, но душа покидает тело и отправляется туда куда заслужила своими поступками. В этом нет сомнения. Надеюсь сомневающихся в этом тут нет.

Интересует другое. Преданные покидают тело и сразу душа уходит по месту назначения как ракета. Карми покидают тело и там все сложно т.к.у них эти тонкие тела, астральные, эфирные, ментальные и пр. не спешат по быстрому отваливаться как ступени ракеты. Понятное дело у них привязанностей в разы больше, но хотелось бы понять как это у них происходит. Т.е.когда сама душа уже очищается от всех оболочек тонкого ума и она осознает себя душой или все равно загрязненное ложное эго, не позволяющее осознать что она душа будет с ней до момента следующего воплощения? Просто есть тонкое тело, вмещающее в себя душу, которые ушли из физического грубого тела, а есть душа, которая может вылететь сразу из грубого тела уже без ложного эго, но это уже уровень высокой святости. Хотелось бы понять разницу ухода у преданных и у карми - как они покидают тело , в каком составе (матрешки тел или в чистом виде) и разный ли срок их "обработки" до момента попадания в конечный пункт назначения.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> Неважно через прана каналы или отверстия, но душа покидает тело и отправляется туда куда заслужила своими поступками. В этом нет сомнения. Надеюсь сомневающихся в этом тут нет.
> 
> Интересует другое. Преданные покидают тело и сразу душа уходит по месту назначения как ракета. Карми покидают тело и там все сложно т.к.у них эти тонкие тела, астральные, эфирные, ментальные и пр. не спешат по быстрому отваливаться как ступени ракеты. Понятное дело у них привязанностей в разы больше, но хотелось бы понять как это у них происходит. Т.е.когда сама душа уже очищается от всех оболочек тонкого ума и она осознает себя душой или все равно загрязненное ложное эго, не позволяющее осознать что она душа будет с ней до момента следующего воплощения? Просто есть тонкое тело, вмещающее в себя душу, которые ушли из физического грубого тела, а есть душа, которая может вылететь сразу из грубого тела уже без ложного эго, но это уже уровень высокой святости. Хотелось бы понять разницу ухода у преданных и у карми - как они покидают тело , в каком составе (матрешки тел или в чистом виде) и разный ли срок их "обработки" до момента попадания в конечный пункт назначения.


В Шримад Бхагаватам описываются истории как преданные уходят из этого мира в духовный.Некоторые даже в своем теле,в котором они жили на земле.

----------


## Руслан

> Этот Айдас, как он сам пишит в литовском форуме  forumas bhaktijoga.lt  , ел прасад несколько раз. Не помогло. Тело как требует мясо так требует. Смотрите: Несколько раз. Ага, не помогло. И человек сделал вывод что нет смысла дальше так питаться, толку то что? )))
> Я ему нераз говорил что спрашивай Учителя про то что потребление мяса безнаказанно возможно или наоборот, за такие действия будет и соответствующее реакция? То нет, он Учителя не спрашивает. Нашел в Ману Самхите написанное что таким людям как он за потребление мяса наказание не будет и по этому нет нужды спрашивать Учителя.
> Ну хоть смейся хоть плачь.
> Я ушел из этого литовского форума из за того что администрация того форума, как она сама о себе говорит, широких взглядов и по этому смотрит через пальцы на этого Айдаса с его мясом, через пальцы. А вдруг человек поправится, не надо давить, наберитесь терпение. Я не против, пусть поправляется потихоньку, но не на форуме где много людей читают его посты про это безнаказанное мясо вплетенное в священные писание.


МАХАБХАРАТА. КНИГА ТРИНАДЦАТАЯ -АНУШАСАНА ПАРВА- книга наставлений
гл.22
Бхишма сказал:
....
Никогда не следует совершать насильственные действия по отношению к личности царя. Как не следуют никогда бить корову. Оба этих преступления равнозначны греху умерщвления плода. 

гл.162
Бхишма сказал:
...Амрита (нектар), брамины, и коровы - эти трое считаются равными. Таким образом, всегда следует поклоняться, с надлежащими обрядами, и браминам и коровам. Никто не запятнает себя виной, поедая мясо животных, убитых в жертвоприношении с помощью Тантр из Яджур-Веды. Мясо с позвоночника же, или мясо того животного, что не было принесено в жертву, не следует употреблять в пищу, как если б это была плоть своего собственного сына. 

гл.22
Юдхиштира сказал: 
- Скажи мне, о, предок, что для брахмачарьи самое главное? Что есть наивысший показатель добродетели? Что является наивысшим видом непорочности?
Бхишма сказал: 
Я скажу тебе, о сын, что воздержание от мёда и мяса как раз главное для брахмачарьи. Праведность состоит из соблюдения границ или воздержания, лучший показатель праведности - это самоотречение (что также является высшим видом непорочности). 
Сноска 118.2)




  МАХАБХАРАТА КНИГА ДВЕНАДЦАТАЯ - МОКШАДХАРМА ИЛИ ОСНОВА ОСВОБОЖДЕНИЯ (Шантипарва или книга об умиротворении) перевод Смирнова

гл.263
48.«Агхнья»  (неубиваемая)  называют корову, кто убить её посмеет? Великую неправедность совершает приносящий в жертву быка или корову,
50. Риши, отшельники-яти* так укоряли Нахушу: «Корову, да ещё мать, ты убил и (воплощение) Праджапати — телёнка!
51.	Ты совершил преступленье, Нахуша*, из-за тебя мы  пострадаем! Сто одну хворость на все существа навлекли эти  (жертвы)!


гл193.
12.	Как амриту,  как   (пищу), приготовленную любящей матерью, оставленное брамином Почитают люди;  праведные собираются ради правды.
13.	Кто разбивает комья (земли), вырывает траву*, грызёт ногти*, Тот,   (как человек) с постоянно  неополосканным  ртом*,недолговечен.
14.	Отказавшийся от мяса не должен вкушать жертвенного мяса, Негоже ему быть вообще плотоядным и пересудами заниматься*.

----------


## Yudzhesh

Простите, с мясом всё очень просто. Веды разрешают есть мясо не брахманам. Но в век Кали Чайтанья Махапрабху запретил совершать ягьи с убийством животных. Именно мы, как последователи Господа Чайтаньи, а не любители Вед, не едим мясо.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Взаимные наезды удалены.

----------

